# Need wifi Driver Adapted for `WIN 7` 3CRDAG675



## alphalvr (May 9, 2011)

Hi, i have started using `windows 7 32bit` but am having trouble getting a driver to funtion for my `3com 3CRDAG675` currently the driver ive tried has installed but i get a `code 10`. (wont start up?)

There doesnt seem to be a win 7 driver from 3com but i believe the atheros driver will work from reading this `solved` thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ver-install-in-compatability-mode-450372.html

i guess i just need a vendor id thingy adding ray: for my device???

please can anyone help??

If any more information is required ill be monitoring this thread and will supply it asap, thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF the pci\ven and dev may help go to device manager then to the wifi device click the + to expand the view then right click on the device choose properites then go to the details tab and select hardware id's from the dropdown list and post the info


----------



## alphalvr (May 9, 2011)

PCI\VEN_10B7&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_203110B7&REV_01
PCI\VEN_10B7&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_203110B7
PCI\VEN_10B7&DEV_0013&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_10B7&DEV_0013&CC_0200


here you go, ta

great to be here,thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the only driver I can find is for xp so either try installing in xp compatibility mode or time for a new card Make older programs run in this version of Windows


----------



## alphalvr (May 9, 2011)

hi joetin

perhaps i should have been clearer, if you look at the link i attached to the solved thread, (on 1st page, 2nd from bottom post) `bccomp` has attached a `atheros` driver, i grabbed the driver from there and thats the one im hoping will work. at the moment it says `no compatible hardware can be found.`

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ver-install-in-compatability-mode-450372.html

i have fingers crossed and thanks for your time:wink:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi fair enough just remember the driver inf file needs some changes according to Bill's post


----------

